# Maximum Potential + Maximum Effort = Maximum Results



## Fredderick1 (Oct 9, 2011)

My whole focus of my weightlifting is based on two things, to train as a warrior and to unleash an effort that I haven't unleashed since my younger days. I join this magazine to receive the advice of those who have succeeded in this field. Most of the successful people in this sport will tell you how they have gotten to where they are at but all will tell you two things and those two things are #1 it has to be in your gut and you don't be a success without lifting. I learned that will power and stay power will get you more powerful and sacrifice and dedication is the way to turn pain into pleasure. The most successful of all weightlifters are the one who have made the pain a pleasure and who never slack on their efforts. I will become a part of this great fraternity, this is why I write in these forums. A famous singer one time uttered the words," the road is rough and the going gets tough and love is a hurting thing. I need to travel this road and feel the pain that it takes to stay on this road and take the advice of those who have traveled this road because if love is a hurting thing, why do so many people seek that pain? The true pleasures in life are born out of pain and only those who are willing to endure the pain experience the pleasure of the gain. I will be one of you, for a new warrior has joined. My goal, lose a tremendous amount of fat and gain some incredible muscle and would be very appreciative of the advice I receive along the way


----------



## Fredderick1 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Maximum Effort+ Maximum Effort = Maximum Effort  Day 2*

Today Monday 10/10 I will make all my efforts as well as my dedication a 10. To have or to do maximum of anything you must be willing to exert yourself beyond the what is expected of you zone. The maximum man is how I would like to be known,the man who gives every inch and relishes every mile. Maximum effort comes from being one to surge, you must surge beyong the hurt and still give it your all with effort. The The Maximum man only travels in one direction and that is to his destination not away from it. The Maximum Man with the Maximum Potential who gives the Maximum Efforts and who sees the Maximum Results, that my friend is the true definition of The Iron Warrior. I will only quit when I cant do anything anymore


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 10, 2011)

And maximum risk.  Where does Risk fit into your equation?  Is this a concern of yours or do you think it should be a concern or at least worthy of a mention to those trying to achieve said goals, or do you think it is a given that as one nears maximums that injury is closer?  I'm not being a debbie downer it's just something I talk about with alot of my clients and consultations.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 10, 2011)

You've got to be young. How old are you? Been watching to much deadliest warrior?
Grow up, you're not a warrior. 
Learn how to train safely and effectively. Understand how diet and rest are crucial for "Maximum Results"


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2011)

Lots of lovely superlatives in there but nothing really of any use to anybody. What exactly does your training look like, other than going in there with a lot of OOOOMPF


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Oct 10, 2011)

Heck I've put in mediocre effort into lifting the past 12 years and I still like the way I look and feel and how much weight I can move in comparison to your average joe in the gym.  Although I agree that effort is proportionate to results, you don't need to make brutal sacrifices and base your life around lifting to look and feel great.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 10, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Heck I've put in mediocre effort into lifting the past 12 years and I still like the way I look and feel and how much weight I can move in comparison to your average joe in the gym.  Although I agree that effort is proportionate to results, you don't need to make brutal sacrifices and base your life around lifting to look and feel great.



That's pretty much me.  Smarter not harder for me.  Plus I just don't have time for injury I'm getting old and I'm natural.  Self employed = limited insurance cushion.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 10, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> That's pretty much me.  Smarter not harder for me.  *Plus I just don't have time for injury* I'm getting old and I'm natural.  Self employed = limited insurance cushion.



It's really about the injuries for me. You are not going to make progress if you're hurt not to mention life in general will suck.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2011)

I work hard in the gym. Yesterday i worked really hard. BUT - i also just took a week off because of a back injury. I also sometimes call my workouts based on niggles than happen. I also spent 20 minutes warming up, and 35 minutes cooling down and stretching for a 50 minute workout.

Working hard is one thing, working stupidly hard is another. There's a line between aggression in the gym and just throwing weights around. The latter you're risking injury.

Your mentality in the gym should be one of cold precision - know what you have to do, figure out what you need to do in order to do that, prepare for it, and get it done.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2011)

I work hard in the gym. Yesterday i worked really hard. BUT - i also just took a week off because of a back injury. I also sometimes call my workouts based on niggles than happen. I also spent 20 minutes warming up, and 35 minutes cooling down and stretching for a 50 minute workout.

Working hard is one thing, working stupidly hard is another. There's a line between aggression in the gym and just throwing weights around. The latter you're risking injury.

Your mentality in the gym should be one of cold precision - know what you have to do, figure out what you need to do in order to do that, prepare for it, and get it done.


----------



## Fredderick1 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Maximum Effort+ Maximum Effort = Maximum Effort  Day 3*

Thanks to all who replied, it was great to know that a lot of people within this group read what I had to say and offer some great opinion and advice but it is also part of my motivation to continue at the course that I set out and see how far that carries me. Yesterday at the gym I must say I recorded the maximum effort, from going to completion. The best part of my day was a triceps close bench at a weight that I thought was out of range and once I attempted I found out very quickly that it was in range. Today I again will train as the Maximum Man, to push a bit farther than I have been pushed, to train a littke harder that I have trained, that will be my logic for today. I have always calculated the risk but I also know that the bigger the risk the better the rewards. Today because of those great replies I am even more motivated to give that maximum effort because today I am feeling the maximum results from yesterday. the warrior in me marches on to the training arena and the man in me will exert the maximum effort.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 11, 2011)

Fredderick1 said:


> Thanks to all who replied, it was great to know that a lot of people within this group read what I had to say and offer some great opinion and advice but it is also part of my motivation to continue at the course that I set out and see how far that carries me. Yesterday at the gym I must say I recorded the maximum effort, from going to completion. The best part of my day was a triceps close bench at a weight that I thought was out of range and once I attempted I found out very quickly that it was in range. Today I again will train as the Maximum Man, to push a bit farther than I have been pushed, to train a littke harder that I have trained, that will be my logic for today. I have always calculated the risk but I also know that the bigger the risk the better the rewards. Today because of those great replies I am even more motivated to give that maximum effort because today I am feeling the maximum results from yesterday. the warrior in me marches on to the training arena and the man in me will exert the maximum effort.


 
In the long run you will discover the hard way, that's its not worth it.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Oct 11, 2011)

Id rather work hard than smart..

instead of trying to be some warrior.. just go do a good 5x5 routine like stronglifts 5x5, for a few months and see some major changes in yourself


----------



## Fredderick1 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Maximum Effort+ Maximum Effort = Maximum Effort Day 4*

My day at the gym yesterday was one that I must say was very rewarding for me. I not only leaped some hurdles but I also pushed past some obstacles. One of the things that were most rewarding was a fellow gym mate of mine who not only has the work ethic but also has results that show, gave me the salute sign as I walked by and told me job well done on my previous work day. Today I have a few more obstacles that have been hindering my performance and I know that in order to be at my max I must maneuver beyond these as well. I will do my current schedule on a 6 week basis and then I will analyze my performances as well as the changes that have occurred and in the next 6 weeks work on improving and building that which needs the most attention. While visiting the favorite???s page on my internet provider I came across a site that was about getting lean military style, the thing that I liked about it was that it included after workout meals and it is something that I will use as a planner. Cardio is my next biggest challenge, I must return to my 2 mile very early morning walks, and in my nutrition my maximum effort will be practicing the will power and knowledge method, to exhibit the will power to exclude in my daily eating the things that are least beneficial and pursue the knowledge in learning the proper foods to eat to fuel the maximum potential needed to pursue my direction.


----------



## yeksetm (Oct 12, 2011)

You sound like this fella!


----------



## 258884 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tony Robbins is a member of IM it seems.

I am now feeling motivated as well.

(where is the # for that Korean real estate mogul who said I could make millions in a week?)

.....just sayin.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 12, 2011)

Op should start a journal so we can more easily ignore it.


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 12, 2011)

Clearly this guy takes from the inbred region of kentucky. But seriously someone needs to find him and place him in a padded cell.


----------



## usafchris (Oct 12, 2011)

*"I have always calculated the risk but I also know that the bigger the risk the better the rewards"[/B]

I am not in any way going to put you down and man you keep on pressing with whatever is working for you, but I will say that what I quoted you saying above is probably not the best way to go about lifting.  In the event you pull, tear, or break something you'll be sitting at home thinking, "maybe I got a little overzealous." I know in my gym life the weights have delivered myself a slice of humble pie a time or two.*


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 12, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Op should start a journal so we can more easily ignore it.



Completely agree. This thread should be moved to the online journals.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 12, 2011)

SurfsideRyan said:


> Id rather work hard than smart..


 
Hard believe any human would take anything over being smart.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 12, 2011)

So this is the warrior
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/i...e/127516-my-challenge-myself.html#post2263060
When you get hurt you have nobody to blame but yourself. 
It's sad that someone of your age still cannot take good advice.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 12, 2011)

@fredderick....  

Do you have a job in management or coaching or running a company or ever been in the military?


----------



## Fredderick1 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Maximum Effort+ Maximum Effort = Maximum Effort*

Yesterday was my day of rest and I must say this morning I am feeling very refreshed. A member of the gym I belong to had been telling me about the split method and going 4 days. Working on Monday and Tuesdays, off Wednesday, Thursday and Fridays on. I must say that this has been my most productive week and I am looking forward to the days and weeks ahead. Yesterday was spent as a learning day, a day of learning not only the different exercises and techniques but also learning the different body parts that these exercises target. I also know that after the initial 6 weeks of the current chapter I will become a bit more specialized with the German Volume method of training. I will also use Saturday as either time spent in the sauna and/or pool, to have a day of real cardio and relaxation. One thing that is really mentioned on this site is goal setting, while always heard but seldom done I have decided to set a goal and that goal is to be the Maximum Man who reaches his desired results by giving his maximum effort. I know that goals are jus as complex as the people that sets them but when the goal seeker reaches a point that he/or she has given their maximum effort of achievement then that person can say they are at their maximum best, my goal is to join that elite group.


----------



## 258884 (Oct 13, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> @fredderick....
> 
> Do you have a job in management or coaching or running a company or ever been in the military?


 

@fredderick....

Do you like gladiator movies? 
You ever been in a cockpit before? 
 You ever seen a grown man naked?


----------



## Fredderick1 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Question*

Why is it when a person just writes a post so many cyber bullies have to come out of the woodwork. I started posting again for my benefit it was my way of physcing myself up to get to the gym to get to what I have and need to work on. In an age when people dont agree why all the negativity. In an age of cyber bullying leading to children committing suicide why do grown folks go on the attack. Come on people it is just words it is not that serious I am one man going to the gym for my benefit, not a pro and in no way a bodybuilder just trying to build a better body it is not that serious  calm down


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 13, 2011)

Fredderick1 said:


> Why is it when a person just writes a post so many cyber bullies have to come out of the woodwork. I started posting again for my benefit it was my way of physcing myself up to get to the gym to get to what I have and need to work on. In an age when people dont agree why all the negativity. In an age of cyber bullying leading to children committing suicide why do grown folks go on the attack. Come on people it is just words it is not that serious I am one man going to the gym for my benefit, not a pro and in no way a bodybuilder just trying to build a better body it is not that serious  calm down



*Answer*
When you post in the training forum you should expect feedback. Some will be good, some bad. You are incorrectly posting an online journal in the training forum. If you're going with your training plan and don't want feedback, then go to the online journals.

In addition
You're a grown ass man, not a child. You're on the internet making posts, which makes you subject to other peoples opinions/posts. If you're to sensitive to handle criticism then I would suggest you stop posting.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 13, 2011)

Fredderick1 said:


> Why is it when a person just writes a post so many cyber bullies have to come out of the woodwork. I started posting again for my benefit it was my way of physcing myself up to get to the gym to get to what I have and need to work on. In an age when people dont agree why all the negativity. In an age of cyber bullying leading to children committing suicide why do grown folks go on the attack. Come on people it is just words it is not that serious I am one man going to the gym for my benefit, not a pro and in no way a bodybuilder just trying to build a better body it is not that serious calm down


 
This post of yours seems very serious. So your contradicting yourself.

Nice job.


----------



## yeksetm (Oct 13, 2011)

Please move this thread to the Anything goes section, so I can post an appropriate comment!


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 13, 2011)

Fredderick1 said:


> Why is it when a person just writes a post so many cyber bullies have to come out of the woodwork. I started posting again for my benefit it was my way of physcing myself up to get to the gym to get to what I have and need to work on. In an age when people dont agree why all the negativity. In an age of cyber bullying leading to children committing suicide why do grown folks go on the attack. Come on people it is just words it is not that serious I am one man going to the gym for my benefit, not a pro and in no way a bodybuilder just trying to build a better body it is not that serious  calm down



There are very few "cyber bullies" around here, that's one reason I stay here as opposed to some of the more "name Brand" forums.  To be blunt, you're around a bunch of jacked up men mostly.  Jacked up on various things, but jacked up non the less.  So you can't expect much "petting" around here. But know this much, all of the criticism you've gotten is a type "A" bustin' ass in the gym dude's kinda way of saying "I care"... People are basically trying to tell you to slow your roll before you get hurt, because..."it's not that serious".   I've pulled my lower back at least twice just re racking a 45lb plate!  So why push your luck with what seems to be typical bravado?  A slipped disc or torn bicep will humble you automatically and render you in a place where noone will have to worry about your workouts, including you. That place is back at home on the couch!  Again, if there's one thing you can take with you, it's that you don't make your gains in the gym! You make them at home at the dinner table with what you put on your plate and getting adequate rest,etc.  This is why people are, shall we say, "questioning your intent and protocol rather harshly" 

It's all good man take it in stride cause regardless of all the jokes and shit noone, I don't think, wants to see you get fucked up! And that's all it boils down to. Yes, in some weird, bro science, slightly immature kinda way. But it's still true.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 13, 2011)

Madmann said:


> This post of yours seems very serious. So your contradicting yourself.
> 
> Nice job.



True


----------



## Fredderick1 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Maximum Effort+ Maximum Effort = Maximum Effort*

Yesterday at the gym I put some of my off day knowledge to work. Recently I had discovered an article on working the rotator cuff with specific exercises. I had never really concentrated on this particular body part but before I did any of my back and shoulder routines I did all of the ones that were included in the article and I must admit I am feeling it very well. Yesterday was a very inspirational day and I went at it as intensely as I could. Back and shoulder day has always been my favorite workout day because of the many different types of lifts needed to complete your workout. Today is leg day, I will try to really train them because of the weather change that is occurring I would like to get to our park Saturday and see how far I can walk after a good leg exercise. This has been a great week and I can close the chapter on week 1 with that famous quote very interesting and on a personal note very intense.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 14, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Heck I've put in mediocre effort into lifting the past 12 years and I still like the way I look and feel and how much weight I can move in comparison to your average joe in the gym.  Although I agree that effort is proportionate to results, you don't need to make brutal sacrifices and base your life around lifting to look and feel great.



Yep this is the way I roll.  I don't have time to be injured and constantly fighting my body.  If it needs a break it gets one, that is not to say I don't push myself but some days are better than others.  I don't compete so why should I try to kill myself every single day???


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 14, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Yep this is the way I roll.  I don't have time to be injured and constantly fighting my body.  If it needs a break it gets one, that is not to say I don't push myself but some days are better than others.  I don't compete so why should I try to kill myself every single day???



Because you're a *Warrior!*


----------

